# Canon ST-E3-RT Mark II???



## Phaeton Place (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone. Been lurking for years but have never posted anything until today.

I'm considering purchasing an ST-E3-RT from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Canon-5743B002-ST-E3-RT-Speedlite-Transmitter/dp/B007FH1LJU, but am also reading reports of a newer mk II version with AF assist coming soon. Wondering if anyone has heard about a possible release date?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 22, 2013)

first time ever I hear a Mk. II rumor regarding the ST-E3-RT. 
I'd love to see that thing come with an AF-assist-laser [not a flash tube, not an led, none of that yesteryear crap].
Would be very surprised however, if Canon would really update this rather new item which still has not reached full availability everywhere any time soon. 
Do you have a source for that rumor by any chance?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

The ST-E3-RT is quite new. Canon would have considered whether to include an AF assist lamp or not in the replacement for the ST-E2, and clearly they decided not to include that feature. I would not expect them to change their minds any time soon. If you need AF assist and RT control for remote flashes, you need to buy a 600EX-RT (and I'm sure that was part of Canon's motivation for leaving the AF assist out of the ST-E3).


----------



## Phaeton Place (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Unfortunately,I don't recall exactly where I saw the mk II version information or if it wasn't perhaps just wishful thinking on the part of some shooters. It sure would be a nice feature to have though. I've got two 600EX-RTs and love them. Just trying to save a few bucks by holding off for mk II if it was coming down the pipe.

Many thanks.

Mark


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the ST-E3-RT the way it is, no need for a bulky AF assist light.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 27, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I like the ST-E3-RT the way it is, no need for a bulky AF assist light.



I would greatly prefer an AF-assist light built into a Canon flash commander! I occasionally run into shooting situations where I am no able to AF without the ST-E2 AF-asist light.

Really up to date would be an ST-E4 with radio wireless and a non-bulky, but rather tiny, industry-standard IR-laser-diode as AF assist illuminator ... similar to the (Non-IR) laser-AF-assist seen already years ago on the Sony F717, F828, V1 to V3 cameras. 

And in addition, finally a Canon wireless-radio RT-receiver to also control 580/II and 430/II speedlites via radio wireless. As long as Canon does not offer tjhose - and at a VERY reasonable price [around 50 USD a piece!] - I will NOT buy into the Canon wireless RT-system.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 27, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > I like the ST-E3-RT the way it is, no need for a bulky AF assist light.
> ...



Then use a 600-RT on your camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would not expect them to change their minds any time soon.



I would guess that the st-e4 arrives once rt flash master mode is available in the camera bodies, i.e. 5d4 or maybe 7d2 - imho this would have been a real valuable addition to the 6d: They can add 2.4ghz wifi, but not rt?!

If the st-e3 is obsoleted then Canon needs a new reason for customers to buy additional equipment, i.e. the version with af beam and maybe e-ttl3 with remote 2nd curtain sync for the upcoming 660rt flash


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 27, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > FunPhotons said:
> ...



If on-camera flash is not needed, why should one use a 600EX-RT?
* freakin' bulky and top-heavy
* bloody expensive

Just because Canon refuses to build an AF-assist IR-laser-diode into every camera body and into its low-specced-but-high-priced flash commander? No way!


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 27, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I would not expect them to change their minds any time soon.
> ...



+1 ... that is exactly how I see it. But unfortunately for Canon I will now play that way!


----------

